# openoffice 1.0.3-r1 FR binaire

## gravis

Salut tous,

suite à une demande sur http://www.gentoofr.org, voici une version binaire de openoffice 1.0.3-r1 en francais : 

Openoffice-1.0.3-r1-FR

Il suffit de copier l'archive dans /usr/portage/packages/All/

et de faire un 

```
emerge --usepkg openoffice
```

Je n'ai pas encore testé, j'attends vos commentaires & retours.

L'archive a été compilée avec :

```

USE ="acpi usb"

CFLAGS="-mcpu=i686 -O3 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

```

----------

## DuF

Vu qu'actuellement j'utilise une version 1.0.1 binaire, m'en vais tester ta version voir ce que ça donne.

Mais faut-il d'abord faire un : emerge unmerge openoffice-bin ?

----------

## gravis

hélas oui.

De toute facon,  emerge te dira sinon qu'il y a un conflit et qu'il faut désinstaller avant.

----------

## DuF

Bon ça marche bien, hormis que l'emerge unmerge openoffice-bin à laissé pas mal de trace....

Au début je passais par le chemin en dur (/opt/OpenOffice.org1.0.3/program/swriter) et le binaire que je pouvais avoir dans : /usr/bin/oowriter ne fonctionnait pas.

J'ai supprimé mon rep ~/.openoffice/1.0.2/ et j'ai lancé /opt/OpenOffice.org1.0.3/program/setup et fait l'installation réseau (qui prend 1.3Mo en local), lors de cette phase il a indiqué pas pouvoir installer les icônes liés à kde et les liens sur le desktop, normal chez moi, j'ai fait ignorer et une fois fini tout était niquel.

----------

## gravis

Ha oui, j'oubliais ce détail.

Pour ma part, j'avais été obligé de supprimer ~/.sversionrc

en plus de ~/.openoffice

----------

## DuF

Personnellement je n'ai pas eu à le faire.

Sinon merci pour ce binaire qui m'évite environ 13h de compilation (même si ce n'est pas optimisé pour mon PC, pour OpenOffice je fais une dérogation à la rêgle  :Wink:  ).

----------

## gravis

Content que ca serve à quelqu'un alors. Pour info, j'ai aussi mis à dispo xfree-4.3.0-r1 et kde-3.1.2 sur http://perso.wanadoo.fr/gravis/

J'ai testé sur portable, j'ai eu quelques soucis. Vu l'état de mon portable (une barrete de RAM en attente de remplacement car défectueuse), je ne peux pas savoir si ca vient des packages ou pas.

----------

## arlequin

Si t'as fait une compil avec un barrette de RAM foireuse, ça risque de "pourir" le code... donc pour les bin, c'est pô cool   :Sad:  va y avoir des soucis chez les gens !!

Idée: on pourrait faire un repository avec les pkg compilés et optimisés pour certains processeurs... ça ferait gagner du temps aux gens   :Wink: 

----------

## DuF

En quoi ça pourrait pourrir le bin le fait qu'il est une barette défectueuse, je pensais que ça pouvais merder à la compilation, pas dans le code généré !

Je suis curieux donc Arlequin, j'attends l'explication   :Laughing: 

----------

## arlequin

ça paraît logique pourtant   :Razz: 

----------

## gravis

Alors en gros, cette merveilleuse barrette de RAM empeche meme la décompression de grosses archives. Parfois, tu as des traces de ton crash kernel, et tu peux juste rebooter, plus rien ne répond. D'autres fois, c'est plus vislard, la décompression va jusqu'au bout, mais il a raté quelques fichiers sans te prévenir au passage...

génial hien ?

Par contre : Les packages ont été compilés sur une autre machine (un petit serveur). Elle devraient etre bonnes, donc.

Pour ce qui est du repository par proc, oui je suis d'accord, mais j'ai déjà du mal a fournir xfree, kde, et openoffice pour une seule archi (i686).

Ces packages sont assez gros, il m'a fallut 2 comptes wanadoo + 1 free, de 100 Mo chacun.

----------

## arlequin

Ah ben si tu l'as compilé sur une autre machine, y a aucun soucis   :Wink: 

Pour l'histoire des packages, faudrait déjà voir si c'est intéressant... mais c'est vrai que la question hébergement va se poser à un moment. Enfin voilà, c'était juste une ch'tite idée   :Surprised: 

----------

## yoyo

 *gravis wrote:*   

> Alors en gros, cette merveilleuse barrette de RAM empeche meme la décompression de grosses archives. Parfois, tu as des traces de ton crash kernel, et tu peux juste rebooter, plus rien ne répond. D'autres fois, c'est plus vislard, la décompression va jusqu'au bout, mais il a raté quelques fichiers sans te prévenir au passage...

 

Et en définissant au boot la taille de ta ram dispo en excluant la barrette défectueuse ??

J'ai le cas d'un collègue qui a une barrette défectueuse. Il a déclaré dans son lilo.conf une taille de mémoire égale à la moitié dispo (il n'a qu'une barrette) et il n'a plus de pb (il a eu du bol que la partie défectueuse soit vers la fin de la barrette   :Shocked:   ).

Tu aurais un système moins réactif mais plus stable (c'est toujours ça de pris   :Wink:  ).

----------

## gravis

Oui, devrait pas y avoir de soucis, mais on ne sait jamais ...

Pour l'hébergement, oui ca va poser soucis, c'est clair. D'autant que c'est déjà la lutte de jongler avec 3 comptes FTP différents, et que wanadoo n'authorise pas le listage des repertoires par default sur leur serveur web.

Bref, faudrait trouver un coin unique ou l'on pourrait tout mettre. On pourra meme envisager alors de commencer à développer des outils comme pkg_add -r de freeBSD (une sorte de apt-get install) et faire des tests.

Pour l'optimisation, le fait d'être en i686 ne posera pas de pb. Rares (très rares) sont les softs qui utilisent réellement les extension d'un athlon-xp, athlon-mp, etc.

Ce sera bien suffisant en attendant. Pour ma part je serais TRES content d'avoir une install de gentoo ou je n'ai rien a compiler. Ceci dans le but d'installs 'rapides'. 

La gestion des binaires serait un plus considérable pour gentoo, surtout pour des packages du type openoffice (oui je sais il est dispo en bin, mais juste en english !).

----------

## DuF

 *arlequin wrote:*   

> ça paraît logique pourtant  

 

Bah non vu que je pose la question, je veux bien concevoir que cela pose des problèmes lors de l'utilisation, mais si ça merde par exemple la compilation va foirer. Mais si la compilation arrive à terme, pourquoi le binaire serait "pourri" ?

----------

## gravis

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> J'ai le cas d'un collègue qui a une barrette défectueuse. Il a déclaré dans son lilo.conf une taille de mémoire égale à la moitié dispo (il n'a qu'une barrette) et il n'a plus de pb (il a eu du bol que la partie défectueuse soit vers la fin de la barrette    ).
> 
> Tu aurais un système moins réactif mais plus stable (c'est toujours ça de pris   ).

 

Bah c une barret rajoutée sur le portable. Elle est donc repartie de là ou elle venait. Il était temps, je commencais à peter un plomb avec ce portable !

J'ai un dual boot : un windows, histoire de... et un linux.

Le pb c'est que windows passait, mais je n'arrivais meme plus à installer gentoo, car le portable etait plus foutu de décompresser le stage3 du Cd d'install sans planter comme une merde.

----------

## Dom

 *gravis wrote:*   

> La gestion des binaires serait un plus considérable pour gentoo, surtout pour des packages du type openoffice (oui je sais il est dispo en bin, mais juste en english !).

 

Apparemment, ça va bientôt être fait   :Very Happy: 

D'après la newsletter du 14 avril 2003 :

Comme quelques utilisateurs le savent déja, Gentoo Linux travaille à fournir un ensemble minimal de paquets binaires sous la forme de la plateforme Gentoo de référence. Des applications telles que KDE, XFree86 et autres application lourdes vont êtres fournies en source et en binaires pour permettre à nos utilisateurs de choisir. La première sortie officielle de la plateforme de référence Gentoo se fera en même temps que la sortie finale de Gentoo Linux 1.4.

----------

## DuF

bientôt c'est vite dit.... la Gentoo Linux 1.4 elle sait se faire attendre  :Smile: 

----------

## arlequin

 *DuF wrote:*   

> Bah non vu que je pose la question, je veux bien concevoir que cela pose des problèmes lors de l'utilisation, mais si ça merde par exemple la compilation va foirer. Mais si la compilation arrive à terme, pourquoi le binaire serait "pourri" ?

 

Paaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarce que !!!

----------

## DuF

 *arlequin wrote:*   

>  *DuF wrote:*   Bah non vu que je pose la question, je veux bien concevoir que cela pose des problèmes lors de l'utilisation, mais si ça merde par exemple la compilation va foirer. Mais si la compilation arrive à terme, pourquoi le binaire serait "pourri" ? 
> 
> Paaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarce que !!!

 

Oué non mais bon comme explication je m'attendais à un peu mieux, bon je vais finir par croire que ça n'influe pas à partir du moment que la compilation arrive à terme, à moins que qqn m'explique le contraire  :Smile: 

----------

## arlequin

Mince, j'aurais mieux fait de me taire... je crois que je t'ai troublé là  :Smile: 

En fait, j'e dis peut-être une cônnerie, mais j'ai eu qq aaplis qui me tapait des segfault alors que j'avais des pbm de mémoire (vive les no-name) ou de disque dur. Bon c'est vrai que ma théorie est discutable. Mais je maintiens que ça peut poser pbm.

Enfin voilà, on fait du off-topic, alors revenons-en à nos moutons   :Razz:  (mince, comme j'essaye de m'en sortir en douce)

----------

## DuF

bon beh ok t'avais un souci de barette mémoire, mais dans le cas de qqn qui a un pb de barette, mais qui compile qd même à binaire sans souci et qui le file à qqn qu'a pas de pb, amha y a pas de raison que ça marche pas  :Smile: 

Sinon pour l'idée du repository c'est sympa, mais effectivement pour la place ça risque de poser problème.

Par contre moi j'avoue que j'apprécie qd même l'intiative, surtout pour OpenOffice, car bon se taper 13h-14h de compil à chaque nouvelle version ça me dit trop rien  :Smile: 

----------

## gravis

De toute facon, comme c'est dit dans la newsletter, ils travaillent déjà dessus, les gars de gentoo. Ils diposent de bcp de place sur ibiblio.

Je pense qu'il faudrait se rapprocher d'eux, voir comment on peut les aider, et éventuellement coller des version FR de certain soft comme openoffice par dessus leur boulot actuel.

Des volontaires ?

----------

## DuF

Pour la compilation, moi non pas trop, je le fais déjà pas dès que les applis sont trop grosses.... (je n'utilise ni kde, mozilla, openoffice, gnome, en raison de cela....).

----------

## gravis

En fait, j'ai un petit serveur a coté (PIII 700). Alors il peut tourner a compiler autant qu'il veut. Généralement, je balance ça pendant la nuit, pratique !.

----------

## JC

 *gravis wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bref, faudrait trouver un coin unique ou l'on pourrait tout mettre.
> 
> 

 

Pourquoi-pas sur un réseau distribué du type edonkey ?

(en attendant la release de la 1.4)

--

JC

----------

## DuF

L'idée d'utiliser un réseau p2p n'est pas mal du tout, après le choix de edonkey est discutable, perso je préfèrerais un réseau comme giFT (protocole OpenFT libre si je ne me trompe pas) voir gnunet mais bon gnunet la dernière fois que j'ai essayer c'était plutot très lent  :Smile: .

----------

## jacknaquunoeil

Hello,

Je suis nouveau dans le monde gentoo, je l'ai installé depuis 3 semaines et n'ai eu aucun gros souci pour l'install ou l'utilisation.

Mais là, j'ai un souci avec les binaires d'openoffice, quand je fais emerge --usepkg openoffice...

L'emerge me dit:

"CATEGORY info missing from info chunk, aborting..."

Là je sèche

Merci de votre aide

----------

## gravis

Houla bizarre... 

Mes conseils

un "emerge rsync" déjà

un "/usr/lib/portage/bin/fixpackages"

as-tu copié le package Openoffice-1.0.3-r1-FR.tbz2 dans ton rep "/usr/portage/packages/All" ??

est-il accéssible en lecture ? 

as-tu lancé la commande en root (on sait jamais).

----------

## jacknaquunoeil

Quel c... j'ai créé un repertoire all et non All, je l'ai donc changé et ça a l'air de marcher, il est en train de récupérer les dépendances.

Merci

----------

## gravis

He ben voila  :Smile: 

----------

## crevette

moi j'ai un pb.

```
Gnome session manager detected - session management disabled

running openoffice.org setup...

Setup complete.  Running openoffice.org...

Application ErrorAborted
```

j'ai enlevé openoffice-bin 1.0.2 et j'ai supprimé .sversion et .openoffice.

qulequ'un peut m'aider?

----------

## gravis

```
strace office
```

 te donne quoi ?

(emerge strace s'il n'est pas dispo).

----------

## crevette

ca risque d'etre assez gros le fichier.

j'upload la.

il devrait se trouver a cette url 

http://baptiste.navlink.com/files/strace_oofice d'ici qq minutes.

attention taille 1830 ko

----------

## gravis

bon j'ai comparé par rapport à un version qui marche chez moi mais compilée sur une autre machine. Tu as plein de fichiers manquants.

Premierement, essaye de faire un

```
/etc/init.d/xfs start
```

qui devrait te générer ton font cache et supprimer pas mal de warning dans ta trace.

D'un autre côté, j'ai eu des pétouilles avec wanadoo (archives qui disparaissent par exemple). J'espère que le package n'a pas pris un coup...

Je mettrai un md5 ce soir sur le site.

----------

## crevette

le xfs n'a rien changé (pourquoi ai je besoin d'un font server?)

peut etre que l'archive a pris un coup?

----------

## gravis

Le fait d'avoir un Font server ne change absolument rien. En revanche, il cree le font cache des répertoires configurés dans /etc/X11/XF86Config

c tout. Tu peux meme l'arreter une fois que c'est fait. Bref, donc le problème ne vient pas de là.

Je vais recompiler, rebalancer l'archive avec un md5 pour etre sur.

Résultat demain !

----------

## gravis

En attendant :

df72698e2c07e07268812cb2b2a5fd12  openoffice-1.0.3-r1.tbz2

(archive originale)

----------

## Dom

D'après ce thread https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=58522 il faut définir LC_ALL=fr_FR et ça fonctionne ensuite.

----------

## crevette

Je me disais aussi que j'avais vu passer un message qui parlait de cela.

Merci Dom pour le conseil.

je vois ce soir.

----------

